# Uniden DECT D3288-2 cordless phone



## pcumming (May 8, 2005)

Uniden DECT D3288-2 cordless phone

I have above phone and wonder if people have the same issue I have with a landline and using the base answering machine. Base unit will not blink the blue light when there is 1 message waiting UNLESS another person calls or you pick up any phone to make a call. 
Handsets will blink their red charging light to indicate a message is waiting. Else it has been a great phone. Thanks for any input. I am calling Uniden tomorrow on this issue. Thanks PC


----------

